# News for Uk peeps



## Glitziegal (Oct 18, 2005)

I was speaking to mail order today and allegedly we are to have a UK MAC website.  Which we will be able to order from.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All this and hopefully before the end off the year.

Apologies if this is old news but I heard it for the first time today, and have been bouncing since *squeeeee*

*Edited to add:
I was just mooching around the MAC site, at the looks........and when I went in to view the individual looks.

There were prices in UK pounds, and a box to tick to add to basket.
There was no ckeckout button.......but promising. Yes?*


----------



## JesusShaves (Oct 18, 2005)

YEAAAAAY!

no more rude biatchs at the stores/counter!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Oct 18, 2005)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHH
that means I'll be able to fill my database with prices, hahaha.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 18, 2005)

About time.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 18, 2005)

I know I'm lucky being able to walk to a M·A·C store from where I live so this won't affect me.  I've never had problems with rude service in either stores or counters.  It will be good for lots of people though and I'm pleased it's happening at last.

I also hear that there is a Bristol store in the pipeline.


----------



## Vespcat (Oct 18, 2005)

YAAY!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for this news Glitzie! Better start saving my pennies, although I wonder if it's gonna be UK prices or the much cheaper US prices? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm guessing we won't be _that _lucky!


----------



## labelslut (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I know I'm lucky being able to walk to a M·A·C store from where I live so this won't affect me.  I've never had problems with rude service in either stores or counters.  It will be good for lots of people though and I'm pleased it's happening at last.

I also hear that there is a Bristol store in the pipeline._

 
I totally second this.  I've never had any rude encounters from MAC SAs.  True sometimes they're rushed off their feet especially during Saturday afternoons.  But then that's the only time that I don't go into MAC, as I know everyone and their grandmother is going there, especially the Selfridges Oxford Street counter.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow never thought that we would get our own website! I don't like shop online for anything but this would be very convenient if i start to in future especially if i really want something.Being able to see the prices would save alot of guessing aswell!


----------



## Incus (Oct 18, 2005)

wooooooooo hoooooooooooooo about blimming time!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 18, 2005)

Wooo!! Because there's no counter in Liverpool!!!


----------



## medvssa (Oct 18, 2005)

Baaaaaaaaah they should ship to all europe


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medvssa* 
_Baaaaaaaaah they should ship to all europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sure they will eventually but they have to start somewhere!


----------



## medvssa (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I'm sure they will eventually but they have to start somewhere!_

 
I hope so, there is no mac in Belgium (wtf) and it is annoying...


----------



## poddygirl (Oct 20, 2005)

8) Yeah!! Starts saving pennies ...


----------



## carolinachiquita (Oct 23, 2005)

Yay!!! I'm sure my bank manager will be tres pleased with this information!!!!


----------



## Joke (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medvssa* 
_Baaaaaaaaah they should ship to all europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lets hope they get that genius idea soon!


----------



## labelslut (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_I was speaking to mail order today and allegedly we are to have a UK MAC website.  Which we will be able to order from.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All this and hopefully before the end off the year.

Apologies if this is old news but I heard it for the first time today, and have been bouncing since *squeeeee*

*Edited to add:
I was just mooching around the MAC site, at the looks........and when I went in to view the individual looks.

There were prices in UK pounds, and a box to tick to add to basket.
There was no ckeckout button.......but promising. Yes?*_

 
How did you get the prices to show up in UK pounds?


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 24, 2005)

I noticed that prices for holiday stuff showed up in pounds once too but the prices were wrong - they were simply the US dollar amount with a pound sign instead (for USA folks a British pound currency sign looks like this - £).  The rest of the website had no prices.  I think they may still be doing quite a bit of tweaking.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 26, 2005)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

Brilliant news, about time now is all they need to do is give us simular prices to the US hehe


----------



## Magpie (Oct 27, 2005)

Excellent News, although I doubt very much my credit card and bank manager will think so.  A little too convinient!!


----------

